# Wrist size vs Big Pilot



## Mockingbird (Nov 1, 2009)

What do you guys think is the minimum size wrist to pull off wearing a BP without looking ridiculous? I'm asking this because I'm a smaller wristed guy, and I'm interested in the BP.


----------



## Denizen (Jun 30, 2006)

i would tell you but clearly you're not even close to that wrist size since you've already described yourself as having a smaller wrist.

suffice to say, even if you had a 8" wrist you'd still be a ways off in getting a BP to look good on your wrist.



Mockingbird said:


> What do you guys think is the minimum size wrist to pull off wearing a BP without looking ridiculous? I'm asking this because I'm a smaller wristed guy, and I'm interested in the BP.


----------



## Mockingbird (Nov 1, 2009)

Denizen said:


> i would tell you but clearly you're not even close to that wrist size since you've already described yourself as having a smaller wrist.
> 
> suffice to say, even if you had a 8" wrist you'd still be a ways off in getting a BP to look good on your wrist.


Ahhh thanks. I thought so.


----------



## Tony A.H (Aug 2, 2009)

8 Inches ??!!!!!!! hmmm i don't know about that.!:think:
i have a 7 Inch Wrist and the BP wears very well. i LOVE it.! :-! i don't even have any problems wearing the Steinhart Watches either ( a 48mm Steini Vs the IWC BP 46.2mm).

you don't need a Big Wrist to pull off Big Watches but rather a Flat wrist !! (IMO). i also have a big forearm and Hand that helps even more.

Cheers;-)
Tony


----------



## Tony A.H (Aug 2, 2009)

hi
you have to try it on and see for your self.
i think and most people go by this Rule: if Lugs don't stick out of your Arm ? the watch won't look ridiculous.

Tony


----------



## Cinq (Apr 21, 2006)

My wrist is a tad less than 7 inches. Here are a few wrist shots:





































I think some will say my wrist is too small but I don't care. I really like the watch, it gets most of the wrist time and I am extremely happy with it.

A few shots from this evening at the beach, just before sunset:



















Kind regards,

Cinq


----------



## roseskunk (Jul 20, 2008)

I've got 8' wrists and am a fairly imposing guy. In my thirties I would have bought a BP and worn it without issue. Now I'm in my fifties and prefer smaller watches, though I do have a 45 orange PO that fits just fine. Probably the upper limit in size for me though... My speedy looks small when compared to the PO- but then most watches would. I like them 40-44mm. Hell, I even have a Kontiki that's only 34mm. I wear it with a custom band, and it's a delight- nice contrast between it and the bigger ones. 

If the lugs are over the wrist, it's too big... if the band drops straight down, it's damned close.


----------



## cl0r0x70 (Feb 2, 2010)

Wrist size be damned. People always put waaay too much emphasis on that.

Whether or not you can pull off a big, noticeable watch without looking like a tool has a lot more to do with personal style and confidence.


----------



## Dimer (Jun 24, 2008)

cl0r0x70 said:


> Wrist size be damned. People always put waaay too much emphasis on that.
> 
> Whether or not you can pull off a big, noticeable watch without looking like a tool has a lot more to do with personal style and confidence.


I totally agree with you. Nothing more to add really ;-)


----------

